# Sticky  RIP UltraShy



## Ventura

UltraShy/ Karl was a long term member on SAS and has passed away. The debate section is where he was most known for. He was the first person I ever phone called on this website and helped me a lot with my social anxiety. I hope he finds peace wherever his spirit is. If anyone ever feels alone please reach out.


----------



## crimeclub

Damn that's terrible, what a loss, he was such a smart guy. I always considered him to be somewhat of a juggernaut around here due to his intellect and debating skills. I don't know much about his family situation but I hope they're able to find solace, I couldn't imagine losing a family member.


----------



## CNikki

I'm sorry to hear about that. 

Please view Suicide and Crisis Resources thread if anyone here is needing to reach a hotline.


----------



## Crisigv

This is very sad. RIP


----------



## Ventura

CNikki said:


> I'm sorry to hear about that.
> 
> Please view Suicide and Crisis Resources thread if anyone here is needing to reach a hotline.


Thanks for posting that link <3


----------



## zonebox

It is sad to hear of his passing. I do recall Karl, his difficulties with his brother, his financial advice to members on the forum, and if I recall correctly a lovely log cabin he had purchased and shared photos of. I never knew him in person or communicated with him beyond these forums, but I do recall his presence on the forums, thank you for keeping us informed, and may he RIP.


----------



## Folded Edge

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Memories of Silence

That is sad.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## either/or

Even though I don't think I ever interacted with him it's very sad to hear of another member's passing. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Were

Damn, last time he was here he was a millionaire and his gf was about to move in with him, RIP.


----------



## Ventura

Were said:


> Damn, last time he was here he was a millionaire and his gf was about to move in with him, RIP.


He was a multi-millionaire, but it shows that money doesn't buy happiness.


----------



## Humesday

He was very much an individual. I can't think of a better way to honor a man such as he. He was an intelligent individual who valued freedom above all else.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wow that's a shame. I kind of liked that guy, he had his own way and walking his own walk. Sad to see he's now gone.

Makes me wonder how many other sas member passed on that we don't know about.


----------



## SparklingWater

Wow. I remember his posts. So sorry to hear. Condolences to his family.


----------



## kesker

I always enjoyed his unique voice. RIP


----------



## Dane

I remember Ultrashy well. His parents had passed away and I don't remember him mentioning any other family except a much older semi-estranged brother. He was a skilled writer and I found his posts interesting. One of the most memorable SASers from the period when I spent a lot of time on the board. 

Rest in peace, brother!


----------



## Orb

Sorry to hear. I remember him well from before. RIP Karl.


----------



## Memories of Silence

I have lifted UltraShy’s permanent ban so that other members can post visitor messages on his profile as a way to leave him a tribute:









UltraShy







www.socialanxietysupport.com





He was a member here from 2003 - 2017, and will be missed.


----------



## Ventura

Thank you. I appreciate being able to say my goodbyes on his wall and look at our past communications.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Didn’t really speak with him much but he’d been here the whole time I’ve been ons here, one of the regulars to me. May he rest well.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater

RIP

I don't think I ever spoke to him but I remember him years ago vaguely.


----------



## Futures

When I think of SAS, he's one of the names that I think of and remember.

RIP Karl


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl

He was certainly a strong personality on here, RIP.


----------



## Amocholes

A truly unique individual. You always knew exactly where you stood with him. He had strong opinions and was not afraid to voice them. We didn't always agree and I banned him more than once but we always had respect for each other. I hope he has found peace.

He actually joined before 2003. That's when software was changed and everyone had to start over.


----------



## harrison

I remember Karl very well. I can't say I always got along with him or agreed with what he said but I'm still very sorry it had to come to this. RIP.


----------

